# Bolens 1026 won't move



## sstrutz (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello,
I have a Bolens 1026 that I bought off a relative about 6 years ago. The snowblower has worked great until the end of last season. The snowblower would no longer go into gear and move forward or backward. The auger works fine. 
Today I finally got around to opening it up to see what the issue was. I noticed a spring fell out with a broken end. After reading the manual it sounds like it might be the idler spring(based on troubleshooting section). 
I can not see where the spring goes and it is not clear in the manual how to replace it.
Does anyone have any information on how I can make this great machine working again?
Thanks ahead of time for any help!!!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

My guess is an idler spring is used to tension the belt for the drive system. Pictures would help, but pull the belt cover off and make sure the belt closest to the engine is tight around the pulleys. If that isn't it, it could be part of the transmission and the spring is used to hold the "big rubber wheel" and the "big metal wheel" inside the transmission together. Most snowblowers use a friction disc transmission which is just a wheel and slides back and forth on a hex shaft and contacts a spinning metal disc. If the hex shaft gets gummed up you can't slide it back and forth and it is locked into 1 "gear". If the rubber wheel wears out then it just slips a lot or doesn't work at all. If it is out of adjustment the same thing happens.

Also look on the frame of the blower for a model and serial number tag. Those numbers will help people get diagrams of your blower and give you better answers more specific to your model.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

i have a bolens and sometimes the model number can be a pain. the entire model number for mine is 1032. thats it. i have a manual, see link. might not be exact but close. if the spring you are referring to is under the belt cover or under the bottom belly pan let me know. if you cant figure it out i will take pictures of my machine when i go to my parents house(i use it for their driveway) and send post them.

you said you had them but maybe more will help

manuals

http://dl.owneriq.net/5/5ac0dc6e-227c-1674-5d64-6608ce2a57ad.pdf

http://sonnys_bolens.tripod.com/manuals/images/1032.pdf


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

does it resemble this one?


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

just remembered, if it is under the belt cover and the one closest to the engine like shryp said, if i remember correctly it connects to the idler pulley and bracket on a slot or hole then it goes to the side and connects to the housing where the sheet metal for the housing comes together in the corner. when the metal comes together the is a gap left behind it hooks into. there was no actual bolt or eyelet or anything it went to.

i will check when i can.


----------



## sstrutz (Nov 25, 2011)

*Bolens 1026*

Here are the pics I was able to take.
I took one of the snowblower, one inside the case, and one of the spring that is broken.
Unfortunately none of the hardware stores around my house have a similar spring with the same tension.
I did label a belt that is a little loose in one of the pics. Not sure if that has to do with the spring or not.
I just have no idea what this spring would hook to. It does not show very it in the manual.
Thanks again for the help!


----------



## sstrutz (Nov 25, 2011)

*Bolens 1026*

Model number - 1026-SX
Serial number - 0200949


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Pull the black plastic cover off that is between the chute and the engine in your first picture. Check for a small metal wheel on the back of the belt closest to the engine. If it is on an arm and rocks back and forth freely that spring should be tightening it against the belt.

If that checks out fine the spring goes somewhere between the drive handle and that rubber wheel inside the bottom. Easiest test for that would probably be engage the drive lever and see if it springs back on its own or does it feel like nothing is connected?

You could try to bend a new hook on the spring with some pliers, but it will probably just break again if you don't heat it first.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

sstrutz, i will be stopping by my parents tomorrow or monday and i will take a look. i will take a pic if need be.

i will let you know where that spring goes. it looks to be the same as mine.


----------



## sstrutz (Nov 25, 2011)

I took off the other cover and took a pic. It appears the arm that the arrow is pointing to was stuck. I pushed it down and it tightened the belt, however there is no other movement of that arm. I press the lever to make the snowblower move forward and it moves just a little. I assume the spring attaches to that somewhere, but not sure where.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

The spring will attach to the arm the the idler pulley is on. There is a hole somewhere in that arm to attach one side of the spring to. The other side of the spring will go to a hole or even some type of opening on the right side of the snow blower as viewed from the front. You don't need an exact match for the spring close is good enough


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

hey sstrutz, in your picture do you see where your arrow points? look just to the left, you will see two nuts on the side of the idler pulley. the nuts have a gap between them. one end of the spring goes there and the other end goes to a small hole on the other side of the blower near the side. i looked but forgot my camera. if you want to send me a message i did take a picture with my phone and can send it to your phone number but i dont have the capability to put pictures from my phone onto me computer.


----------



## sstrutz (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks TD5771!
I bought a spring yesterday and it appears to be a good fit, if I have it in the correct spot. I included a pic. Does this look like the one you had taken with you camera? If not I will send you a message. If so, I will fill the snowblower back up with oil and gas and give it a try(probably tomorrow). The pulley does not seem to press down real hard on the belt when I press the lever on the handle down. Maybe it does not need a lot.
Please let me know if this looks right.
Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

that spring looks like a good fit. the only thing i would try to do is put the end of the spring that is on the side of the blower on the underside of the sheet metal so when you put your belt cover back on it does not lay on top of the spring. other than that it looks great.


----------



## sstrutz (Nov 25, 2011)

Well I put a little bit of oil and a little bit of gas in and on the second pull the snowblower started up. Pressed down on the engage wheel lever and the snowblower moved on its own. A $3 spring and a bunch of help from all of you saved me a $100+ service call. Thanks a bunch. I owe you all a beer.
The machine does make a clicking sound when in the faster gears but everything is working fine.
Thanks again!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The clicking is probably the bushings and bearings in the drive train worn out. It could also mean the chains and gears need greased. If you have chains on the tires maybe they are rubbing something.

Glad all is working now.


----------

